# ikoula launched host2vps.com



## ikoula (Jun 22, 2016)

Ikoula is proud to announce its new server brand: HOST2VPS   


What is Host2VPS?
Host2VPS is a portal made for our customer all around the world to order in 1 CLICK your VPS servers and to manage them through the same interface.


What are the Host2VPS benefits?
Host2VPS give you the choice among 6 different packs including advanced features such as a FireWall, the possibility to take "Snapshots" and a compatible API developpement (Docker, Chef, Puppet, etc.), available on 5 geographic areas.
Datas are stored on SSD.


How to test?
User the coupon code H2V30 before the 30th of June 2016* to get -30% off on your first bill.


For any questions or feedbacks on this product please contact our support team from your customer space.


Greetings
 
*Promotion is limited to one physical person.


----------

